# Aquarium History



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I just found this interesting and thought I would share it here.

http://glassbox-history.ru/content/o-proekte this is the main page.

this is the link that actually brought it to me. It was posted on a Facebook group. http://glassbox-history.ru/content/...ontanchikom-i-vlagolyubivymi-rasteniyami-1930

"OPEN" aquarium with a fountain and moisture-loving plants, circa 1930


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the site ran through Google translate http://translate.googleusercontent....roekte&usg=ALkJrhilspou0NIWbL0vbsx645n4SrrEDQ


----------

